# Hp Testing Windows 8 On Touchpad



## hotboy251 (Aug 28, 2011)

i thought this was interesting news to share just think triple booting touchpad for $99-$149 dollars !!!!

http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/hp_testing_windows_8_touchpad


----------

